# Nissan Leaf pricing announced



## tinrobot (Aug 26, 2009)

It's official: starting this December, Nissan dealerships in select U.S markets will start selling the all-electric Leaf, the first mass-produced, zero-emission vehicle, at a starting price of $32,780. After $7,500 worth of federal tax credits, the price should drop to as low as $25,280. There are several states offering additional tax credits that could lower the cost of owning a Leaf even more – such as a $5,000 statewide tax rebate in California, a $5,000 tax credit in Georgia and a $1,500 tax credit in Oregon.

Nissan also announced a lease program for the Leaf that will put you in the drivers seat for $349 a month for three years.

Earlier today, Nissan announced pricing for the Leaf in Japan. Base price will be ¥3.76 million (roughly $40,700 USD) before any tax breaks. With the current ¥770,000 EV incentive in Japan, that price will drop to a bit over $33,000.

So why are the Leafs (Leaves?) more expensive in their home country than they are in America? The simple answer is that Nissan wants the Leaf to be competitive.

http://green.autoblog.com/2010/03/30/2011-nissan-leaf-us-pricing-officially-announced-as-low-as-25

In some states, such as California, there will be additional incentives that could bring the cost down to around $20K.

Not bad, not bad at all...


----------



## kerosene (Mar 21, 2010)

I am all for evs but those tax credits - man $12,500 of tax credits in CA - crazy! Don't people get where that money comes from.


----------



## roflwaffle (Sep 9, 2008)

kerosene said:


> I am all for evs but those tax credits - man $12,500 of tax credits in CA - crazy! Don't people get where that money comes from.


Vehicle registration fees.


----------



## tinrobot (Aug 26, 2009)

kerosene said:


> I am all for evs but those tax credits - man $12,500 of tax credits in CA - crazy! Don't people get where that money comes from.


Reduced air pollution also saves money in health costs and other areas.

Also -only $5,000 is from the state, the rest is federal.


----------



## kerosene (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah I got that it comes from fed 7500 and ca 5000

That will be paid by me. And you guys too. Government spending like this is extremely in efficient way of "stimulating". $12500/3$=4166gallons=125000miles at 30mpg. 

I know I know the idea is to not have no gallons at all and use electricity. And I am all for that. I just can't see how we can afford to through quarter of median household income as a subsidy for people to buy new cars. That better be a short lived program. We are already way too deep in the hole. 

Or tax the fuel (but even in that case we would be better off chasing a balanced budget). Taxing fuel would be very very smart - but a political suicide.


----------



## tinrobot (Aug 26, 2009)

kerosene said:


> yeah I got that it comes from fed 7500 and ca 5000
> 
> That will be paid by me. And you guys too. Government spending like this is extremely in efficient way of "stimulating". $12500/3$=4166gallons=125000miles at 30mpg.
> 
> ...



The fuel tax in California is the highest in the nation (63 cents per gallon) so it's not really political suicide. At least here. It's also what they're using to pay for the subsidy. Not sure about the Federal subsidy.

The subsidies do taper down to zero after a certain number of vehicles are sold. There's also a tax break for electric vehicle conversions.

And, personally, I've always been upset at the subsidies the oil companies get. The EV subsidies at least seem to be pushing people in a better direction.


----------



## ElectricSlide (Jan 21, 2009)

kerosene said:


> I am all for evs but those tax credits - man $12,500 of tax credits in CA - crazy! Don't people get where that money comes from.


Worse is if it continues to go to oil/gas/kerosene [;-)] forever.


----------



## kerosene (Mar 21, 2010)

the tax those fuels. Really 12,500$ is a lot of money. Obviously the subsidy is to boost economy too but in a very short sighted way - well I guess its better than the sad cash for clunkers program. 

Lets put some perspective 1000 cars sold is minimal batch of vehicles. Yet that amounts to 12,500,000$ Of course spending it on electric cars is better than lets say bombs - in my books that kind of arguments don't fly very far. 

More so - just as a mental exercise - should everyone buy an electric car everyone would also have to eventually pay an extra 12,500$ in taxes and other gov fees. In actuality knowing how efficient those entities are the cost is probably 20,000 (7,500 going to running the programs).

Home buyers 8,000$ tax credit is an example or similar (though more crazy) program. Not only does it cost way more than 8k per sale for the gov but also - only fraction of those sales happened because of the tax credit. Most sales would have gone through regardless - so the price of creating a "new" sale is very high. I think it was ca. 40k spent to create a home sale that wouldn't have happened any way. 

Its not probably as extreme in the case of the e-cars but same points still have an effect. 

The money should be spent on assisting start up companies, planning/building wind/solar etc. 

I understand subsidies but the scale of this one is a bit crazy. Especailly during a time when CA gov is flat out broke and kids barely have teachers and federal gov is not doing much better.


----------



## bobbert7 (Aug 5, 2010)

I think the lease program will go over big. That's a good enough lease price to give drivers the feel for whether they want to buy later on or not plus in three years time there will most likely be a better model out they would like to buy.


----------



## resago (Sep 28, 2010)

They used the wrong battery chemistry, and are going to try and warranty it for 10 years. They use LiMn2O4 (Lithium,Manganese,Oxygen) and had to come up with a sophisticated BMS to make sure the pack doesn't blow up.
The Pack costs the $18,000. They could have gone with LiFePo4 and saved almost $9000 and it would go 50% farther. Hopefully after 5 years, they offer a swap. heres to hoping.

Toyota should seize on this mistake and make a LiFePo4 car for $10,000 less than the LEAF. Would love to have an electric Matrix.


----------



## greengurl559 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey there,

I have recently been doing some research on how the Nissan Leaf Battery works since I'm interested in purchasing the Leaf. I'm wondering if by purchasing an electric vehicle, if I will save money or spend more? Right now, lithium ion batteries for cars cost around $900 per kilowatt hour. The Leaf has a 24 kilowatt hour battery. But I heard that Nissan is seriously considering dropping the price to $500 a kilowatt hour, dropping the cost around $12,000. I guess since you are able to lease the battery, it will benefit you in the end...right?


----------



## danwat1234 (Nov 10, 2010)

@greengurl;
I think that battery leasing is not going to happen. People buying the Leaves will need to buy the battery as well.The car comes with the battery(batteries included!)
$32,780 before tax breaks.


----------



## greengurl559 (Nov 16, 2010)

If that's the case then I think a lot of people won't end up buying it. I also heard that Nissan was going to lend people a regular car if they are taking long trips. Crazy huh?


----------



## danwat1234 (Nov 10, 2010)

greengurl559 said:


> If that's the case then I think a lot of people won't end up buying it. I also heard that Nissan was going to lend people a regular car if they are taking long trips. Crazy huh?


I'm counting on those "Level 3" chargers to show up everywhere around Portland, Vancouver and the i-5 corridor. 26 minute charging to 80% is a must


----------



## Moopy (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anybody know what other major manufactures are come out with BEV, for 2011


----------



## danwat1234 (Nov 10, 2010)

Moopy said:


> Does anybody know what other major manufactures are come out with BEV, for 2011


I think it's just the Chevy Volt and Leaf, and maybe a Porsche electric (the spyder?).
The Tesla Motors sports car will stop production at some time.
The Tango EV; I don't know if they are to market yet.

The Ford Focus EV will come as a 2012 model in late 2011.


----------

